# Looking for Brittany Stud



## BrittanyTom (Dec 24, 2014)

I've a 3 yr old female Brittany who is coming into season. I reside in the Columbus area and am looking for a stud.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

PM sent


Ron


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

PM sent as well


----------

